# Floors



## reynoldston (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't know if anyone else has this problem and if so what do you do? My shop floor is concrete with vinyl over the top of it. If I spend a lot of time out in my shop by the end of the day my lower back just has a lot of pain in it. Do have some rubber mats in front of my work bench and table saw where I spend most of my time. I was thinking of maybe making a stool for my work bench?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Anti fatigue mats might help. Maybe evaluate your footwear and decide if it could be improved.








 







.


----------



## reynoldston (Sep 13, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Anti fatigue mats might help. Maybe evaluate your footwear and decide if it could be improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. I was also thinking about different foot ware. To the point I have made a doctor appointment for today to see what he thinks. This has become a very big problem for me so I am willing to try anything.


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Go in a lot of machine shops and you will see 'DuckBoards' in front of a lot of Lathes, Mill etc. they might be a nusane sometimes but as an x machismo I can vouch for how well they help with leg and foot fatigue.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

A lot of my wood carving allows me to sit and work. Two bench heights and two chairs. Of course, there's some mallet and gouge work where standing is the only possibility. I get foot-sore. Probably the last decade of teaching a couple of 3-hour Biology/Dendrology labs per week, I really began to notice that.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

+ 1 on footwear. I have the same issue on my concrete floor. I used to really fight it when I fish. I went to an athletic sneaker, made long hours in the front deck of a bass boat during a tournament much more enjoyable. Still to stubborn to take off the loggers when km working though.


----------

